# New Distillery Question



## rshuey (Mar 18, 2013)

I am meeting a developer this week and he is proposing something new to me. They want to establish a distillery/restaurant in a large existing building. Building houses other businesses already. Historic property.

Problem is, he wants to put the vats in the middle of the room and seating around restaurant-style. Making 80 proof whiskey (H3 I'd assume)

Any ideas on what to look for? We use 09 codes including 09 IFC.


----------



## cda (Mar 18, 2013)

Might do a search. Cannot remember if it has been discussed before

Suggest ask for technical report from FPE

Not sure if the use any vessels under pressure, another thing to look for

Will be glad to do the inspections for free


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 18, 2013)

rshuey said:
			
		

> I am meeting a developer this week and he is proposing something new to me. They want to establish a distillery/restaurant in a large existing building. Building houses other businesses already. Historic property. Problem is, he wants to put the vats in the middle of the room and seating around restaurant-style. Making 80 proof whiskey (H3 I'd assume)
> 
> Any ideas on what to look for? We use 09 codes including 09 IFC.


what about IBC  306.2

Beverages: over 16 % alcohol content instead of a hazardous group


----------



## AegisFPE (Mar 18, 2013)

307.1 would probably govern based on the apparent scale of the operation:



> ...quantities in excess of those allowed in control areas complying with Section 414, based on the maximum allowable limits for control areas...


Consider that 304.1 says that Laboratories are Group B. With sufficient quantity of hazardous materials, a laboratory can change from a B to an H based on 307.1; as such, so could an F-1.

Here's a link to a Distillery Code Consultant Presentation for consideration.


----------



## cda (Mar 18, 2013)

Good link

Seems like you would need to separate rooms one for restaurant and one for brewing


----------



## rshuey (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Keep the ideas flowing.


----------



## cda (Mar 18, 2013)

rshuey said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone. Keep the ideas flowing.


Check your pm


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Mar 18, 2013)

Go to the factory mutual website it is free and download the following data sheet

Register

FM Global

Property Loss Prevention Data Sheets 7-74

It provides a great overview of the process and the hazards if you have never been to one.

Below will give you an idea what you are getting into, it is from the FM data sheet

3.0 SUPPORT FOR RECOMMENDATIONS

3.1 General

Distilleries are often located in rural districts because large supplies of pure water are needed for process pur- poses. Remoteness from city water supplies and fire departments places the responsibility for fire protec- tion almost entirely on the facility itself. Safety also depends on good construction, and proper arrangement and safeguards for processes.

Because of the fire and explosion hazards inherent in handling large quantities of flammable liquids, safety depends on supervision by well-trained operators, good maintenance and process equipment safeguards.

Grain handling, milling and feed preparation at distilleries present dust explosion hazards. Although grains and feeds are slow burning, fires in these materials may be deep-seated and difficult to extinguish. Wet grains will heat and sour if not dried promptly.

Process fire and explosion hazards are present during distilling, but are considered negligible during mash- ing and fermenting. Strict government regulations which require seals on every pipe joint, valve and spigot reduce the probability of flammable liquid or vapor being released during distilling operations.

Flammable liquid hazards are also present in varying degrees in the various distilled-liquor handling areas. The flash and fire points of alcohol/water mixtures are shown in Figure 1.

Because of ethyl alcohol’s lower heat of combustion, and radiant heat energy, and its complete miscibility with water, lower sprinkler system demands are required than with other flammable liquids of equivalent flashpoint.

3.2 Loss History

A survey2 of distilling industry losses for the years 1933-1981 indicated that approximately 65% of all prop- erty damage resulted from fires in 14 unsprinklered distilled spirits warehouses. However, several serious fire and explosion losses occurred in still-buildings and bottling-houses. All of the serious bottling-house fires also occurred in unsprinklered buildings. The most serious losses in still-buildings involved explosions with ensuing fires where sprinkler systems were damaged by the explosion. Several fires also occurred in driers processing dried grains from spent stillage or slops.


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Mar 24, 2013)

AegisFPE said:
			
		

> 307.1 would probably govern based on the apparent scale of the operation: Consider that 304.1 says that Laboratories are Group B. With sufficient quantity of hazardous materials, a laboratory can change from a B to an H based on 307.1; as such, so could an F-1.
> 
> Here's a link to a Distillery Code Consultant Presentation for consideration.


The powerpoint presentation is fluffy, dancing pink pony horsecrap. The author does nothing to explain the distillation process or the issues with operating distillation columns. Sorry to rain on the parade but the information presented fails to address the hazards associated with any distillation process, which by its very nature, is hazardous if one is dealing with flammable or combustible liquids or organic peroxides.


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2013)

hummmmm still trying to find some of those terms in the IFC definition section.

will miss your words of wisdom at Arlington this year


----------



## mark handler (Mar 24, 2013)

Cancun mexico tequila distillery/restaurant


----------



## mark handler (Mar 24, 2013)

From the old site

Vodka Distillery Question


----------



## mark handler (Mar 24, 2013)

microdistillery * just some thoughts*

Section 306 - Factory Group F, subsection 306.2 Factory Industrial F-1 Moderate-hazard Occupancy. ("Beverages: over 16-percent alcohol content.")

Table 307.1(1) of the 2006 International Building Code. 360 gallons of ethanol per "control area" (ie, room) before you earn any hazardous designation, provided you have sprinklers and proper containers.

240 gallons of ethanol (anything over 16%) for an H3 rated area with sprinklers

.

May need a alcohol retention tank to guard against a spill into the city sanitary sewer.


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Mar 24, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Cancun mexico tequila distillery/restaurant


Some points to ponder:

1) The IFC adopts the ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code by reference for pressure vessels used for hazardous materials. Bolted construction for affixing the vessel heads to the shell is generally prohibited except in very large pressure vessels. The vessel shown has bolted construction.

2) Anyone see the pressure relief devices? Nope, not installed, so one has a giant, mechanical bomb.

3) Even if the vessel is using burst discs as the pressure relief device, in the event they operate the space will be filled with ethanol vapor at its distillation point temperature, which is about 90F above its flash point because the relief devices vent is not terminated outside the building.

4) The vessel is elevated more than 18 inches above the foundation. Such a design requires a 2-hour fire-resistive assembly using a ASTM E-1529 assembly per IFC 3404.2.9.2.3.

5) Based on what appears to be a steam supply and condensate return line on the right side of the vessel, this is a jacketed pressure vessel with a heating coil. I see no evidence of a temperature control so the vessel may be able to be heated above its design temperature.


----------

